# Datu Worden Seminar In Canada



## Rod Coulter (Dec 12, 2003)

Spring Slam & Jam with Datu Kelly S. Worden

Datu Kelly S. Worden, proclaimed by Professor Remy Presas as the First American Datu and Senior Blademaster of Modern Arnis, is one of the most sought after martial arts instructors worldwide. He has over 30 years martial arts experience and the author of over 20 internationally acclaimed instructional videos. Datu Worden's curriculum covers single stick Modern Arnis, close-quarter Kali, double stick Escrima, Kuntao - trapping, Combat Knife, double knife, Staff - Sibat, Defensive Tactics, Renegade Jeet Kune Do, and much, much, more. As the former weapon's editor for Full Contact and Fighting Knives magazines, Datu Worden has been the author of numerous articles on reality based self-defense and weapons training.

Presented By:
Dragon's Den Martial Art's supply and Spirit Fitness
Date: 
February 21 & 22 2004
Location:
Dragon's Den Martial arts supply
915, 9th Ave. S.E.
Calgary, Alberta
T2G 0S5
Canada
Phone:
(403) 228-3823
Fax:
(403) 265-2284

Checks Payable:
Rod Coulter 
512 37 St SW
Calgary, AB
T3C-1R6
Telephone: 
403.589.0223
Cost: $175 Includes GST

http://www.spiritfitness.ca/upcoming.html


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 13, 2003)

Rod,

Welcome to Martial Talk. Thank You for your post. Come back and give any updates as required, such as hotel changes or what have you.

Also do not worry about a simple post to bring the thread back tp the top of the new list for others to review.

It sounds like it should be an interesting seminar.
:asian:



(* Corrected Spelling Typo Errors *)


----------



## Rod Coulter (Jan 14, 2004)

Hello, 

Just a quick update for the Calgary Seminar, 
I have spoken with the Days Inn and have secured some rooms for the seminar, price is around $80 a night plus tax and that includes a cont. breakfast. Just tell them you are with the Spirit Fitness group to get the corp. rate. 

Their contact info is: 

Attn: Nigel 
The Days Inn South 
3828 Macleod Trail South, Calgary, Alberta, Canada 
403-243-5531 

The seminar is filling up fast, so let me know if you want to secure a pre-paid spot at a discounted rate of $150


----------

